# Is this stupid **** real?



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

I seen this online, looks like some stupid **** even if it's real!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Dude what’s today's date and also known as?😂


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Dude what’s today's date and also known as?


I would hope its a joke!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I ordered a pair of the 15s for my Miata. I'm going to stick them to the inside of the windshield for true up front bass!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

mikey7182 said:


> I ordered a pair of the 15s for my Miata. I'm going to stick them to the inside of the windshield for true up front bass!


Add weight to the cones for more tactile VBA!


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Available in three flavors!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

Bushwacker said:


> Available in three flavors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's really cutting edge and takes this from just another one to something special-- most of the other suction cups available for purchase just taste like fresh tires!


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

For them to come in three flavors sounds like they don't stick very well and you have to lick them often!    

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bushwacker said:


> For them to come in three flavors sounds like they don't stick very well and you have to lick them often!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nah, just lick the window, it works better.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I bet it has almost no output but excellent sound quality… lol … it’s got to be a joke


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

It was posted on April Fools Day...


----------

